# GRF - Gold Predicting Contest



## EDI Refining (Mar 31, 2011)

ALL GRF are welcome,

Prize : Supplied & TBA by Wrecker45 

Closest to April 27th AM Fix + or - , Wins the Prize - I will be using Kitco AM Fix

Edited Post - Will be disqualified and you may only post once

Cut off date for entries is April 8TH 5PM EASTERN STANDARD TIME


----------



## EDI Refining (Mar 31, 2011)

EDI GOLD - $1440 / OZ USD


----------



## etack (Mar 31, 2011)

etack- 1467.25


----------



## escrap (Mar 31, 2011)

Escrap- 1463.55


----------



## nickvc (Mar 31, 2011)

Nickvc $1412.40.


----------



## TheGarbageManCan (Mar 31, 2011)

Thegarbagemancan $1417.00


----------



## wrecker45 (Mar 31, 2011)

the prize will be a 20 in. 18ct. layered gold neckless ladys or mans. i guess $1435.62. my guess will not count.


----------



## TaTonka (Mar 31, 2011)

Active long time reader that doesn't post but I put my guess in at $1420.00


----------



## gold4mike (Mar 31, 2011)

godl4mike - $1456.20


----------



## joem (Mar 31, 2011)

wrecker45 said:


> the prize will be a 20 in. 18ct. layered gold neckless ladys or mans. i guess $1435.62. my guess will not count.



I have not posted a guess yet but can I see a picture of that "neckLESS" lady? :shock: :lol:


----------



## chefjosh77 (Mar 31, 2011)

chefjosh77 - $1429.82


----------



## Buzz (Mar 31, 2011)

Buzz - $1444.20


----------



## goldenchild (Mar 31, 2011)

$1450


----------



## glondor (Mar 31, 2011)

1456.78


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 31, 2011)

1514


----------



## Claudie (Mar 31, 2011)

$1474.20
:|


----------



## copperkid_18 (Mar 31, 2011)

1427.84


----------



## skeeter629 (Mar 31, 2011)

1424.32


----------



## dcurzon (Apr 1, 2011)

dcurzon - $1478.31


----------



## shyknee (Apr 1, 2011)

shyknee - 1403.50 us $


----------



## stihl88 (Apr 1, 2011)

Stihl88 at $1454 US -T'oz


----------



## seawolf (Apr 2, 2011)

seawolf 1444.44 T oz.


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 6, 2011)

1487


----------



## sebastionay (Apr 6, 2011)

$1488


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Apr 6, 2011)

shaftsinkerawc 1475.75/0unce Au.


----------



## element47 (Apr 6, 2011)

$1461.88 element47


----------



## Malais (Apr 7, 2011)

Malais- $1435.00


----------



## mlgdave (Apr 7, 2011)

1491.50


----------



## bigjohn (Apr 7, 2011)

$1441.01


----------



## Noxx (Apr 8, 2011)

$1400 USD


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 8, 2011)

philddreamer $1477.60 USD.


----------



## jaythenutz (Apr 8, 2011)

1472.25 us


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 8, 2011)

$1515.00


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 8, 2011)

$1516


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 8, 2011)

Whew made it with 1 minute to spare.
Will it be the opening price on the 27th?Or is there another specific time?


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 8, 2011)

I see that recent weakening of dollar spiked higher predictions


----------



## Richard36 (Apr 9, 2011)

$1500 USD by, or before seven business days from now. 
At the current rate of increase in value, that's a realist expectation, provided it continues.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 24, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> $1515.00



3 more days till deadline. mic you beat me and I coming down there to beat up on you. 8)


----------



## joem (Apr 24, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > $1515.00
> ...


Now that's a B-day Present :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh this should be fun.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 24, 2011)

mic said:


> Oh this should be fun.



Ahh just post another guess and loose by default and give me a good birthday present. :roll: 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 24, 2011)

In exchange for what I owe you? Sure!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 24, 2011)

mic said:


> In exchange for what I owe you? Sure!



Intrest on account.


----------



## EDI Refining (Apr 27, 2011)

TODAYS AFTERNOON FIX

$1511.00 USD

Winner is Patnor1011 with the guess of $1514, Patnor1011 didn't you win the last competition?

Please PM wrecker45, your address and your prize will be shipped


----------



## Claudie (Apr 27, 2011)

Congratulations Patnor1011 ! :lol:


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 27, 2011)

edi gold said:


> TODAYS AFTERNOON FIX
> 
> $1511.00 USD
> 
> ...



No, I was not participating on last one. I have to say that I am very happy as this is probably the most valuable thing I ever won in my life. :lol: 
Still waiting on that lotto jackpot.....

Thanks guys. You made my day/night.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 27, 2011)

edi gold said:


> Closest to April 27th AM Fix + or - , Wins the Prize - I will be using Kitco AM Fix





edi gold said:


> TODAYS AFTERNOON FIX
> $1511.00 USD


Is it just me,or am I missing something here?This sucks,had you gone by the price of gold when you posted that,I would have won.......  
Oh well no biggie.
Congrats Pat.
At least I don't have to hear barren cry that I beat him.


----------



## wrecker45 (Apr 27, 2011)

oh no a scot has to send an irishman a prize. whats this world coming to. just kidding Pat congrats...Jim :mrgreen:


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 27, 2011)

wrecker45 said:


> oh no a scot has to send an irishman a prize. whats this world coming to. just kidding Pat congrats...Jim :mrgreen:


 :mrgreen: I am slovakian if that helps... Only living in emerald (bankrupted) island.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrat's Pat good job on the guess. 8)


----------



## trashmaster (Apr 28, 2011)

frank good to you back up and running


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 28, 2011)

trashmaster said:


> frank good to you back up and running



Yep about 30 minutes ago.

Thanks for sending the info out for me.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 7, 2011)

This is how prize look like. Enjoy guys.... She will enjoy that too.... Thanks Jim.


----------



## Anonymous (May 7, 2011)

Very Beautiful......the necklace is pretty too.


----------



## Claudie (May 7, 2011)

What necklace?


----------



## wrecker45 (May 9, 2011)

wow the lady sure makes the neckless look good. you will have to buy her a nice black evening gown and take her to a high end resturaunt. and i dont mean mac donalds. :mrgreen:


----------



## joem (May 9, 2011)

wrecker45 said:


> wow the lady sure makes the neckless look good. you will have to buy her a nice black evening gown and take her to a high end resturaunt. and i dont mean mac donalds. :mrgreen:



wrecker, what's wrong with the fine scottish restaurant?


----------



## Militoy (May 17, 2011)

joem said:


> ..wrecker, what's wrong with the fine scottish restaurant?



If there's nae haggis, nor a wee dram - it's nae a Scottish pub!


----------



## shyknee (Jun 5, 2011)

patnor

looks like you ARE REALLY lucky.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 6, 2011)

shyknee said:


> patnor
> 
> looks like you ARE REALLY lucky.



:lol: Yes, she is worth her weight in gold.


----------

